# Pirate Compass



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow,

Okay so this was a fun little project I got myself into when I went into a dollar store one day and found this kids compass toy. This was actually made before the pirate pistols, and since everyone liked the pistols so much I thought I might post these as well, lol!










Sorry that it's a little blurry, this is the original toy, I drew up a quick design of some improvements I wanted to do and went to work.










This is the compass after a quick paint job I did, I still don't know if I like the Brown and Bronze or the black and gold, but all in all it doesn't look to bad.










I added some acrylic gems, which I think they are a nice touch, I'm going with the idea that this is a wealthy pirate who owned this, lol!!










So as you can see this is my desk and it's a mess! The compass is still in pieces and I've drilled a hole in the bottom of it and ran wires through it. I went a little crazy at the at a local bead store and it's funny to say but the beads cost more then anything else, lol!!!










So this is the finished compass and I think it turned out great! I put it next to the design sheet just to see how close I came to my original thoughts.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

another wonderful piece! and as for the mess, mine looks worse, if i were to go out to the garage, and take pictures of my workspace, it would be worse then yours lol. look forward to your next masterpiece!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow,

So why did this get moved to the showroom? I thought with the how-to's of it it needed to be *'Finishing Touches' file?
*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Halloween Cats said:


> Meow,
> 
> So why did this get moved to the showroom? I thought with the how-to's of it it needed to be *'Finishing Touches' file?
> *


Showroom is an appropriate location for a makeover thread like this. You'll often see Showroom threads with photos of the final product as well as some progress shots or a video.

The Prop How-Tos forum is primarily for detailed tutorials; Finishing Touches is geared a bit more toward things like painting and corpsing techniques.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Showroom is an appropriate location for a makeover thread like this. You'll often see Showroom threads with photos of the final product as well as some progress shots or a video.
> 
> The Prop How-Tos forum is primarily for detailed tutorials; Finishing Touches is geared a bit more toward things like painting and corpsing techniques.


 Meow,

Okay, that makes sense. So in the future should I post my other projects here since they include the finished product? And what if they run more then five pictures??


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! Great piece. You'd never know it started as a dollar store toy. You have a real talent for seeing things for more than they are. I'd love to go to a thrift store with you. I bet you could see a prop in almost anything you'd pick up. Love the beads you've added. Do you have a big collection, or do you go out and pick them up as you need them?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Halloween Cats said:


> Meow,
> 
> Okay, that makes sense. So in the future should I post my other projects here since they include the finished product? And what if they run more then five pictures??


Check out your visitor messages for a response - I don't want to hijack your thread


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

scareme said:


> Wow! Great piece. You'd never know it started as a dollar store toy. You have a real talent for seeing things for more than they are. I'd love to go to a thrift store with you. I bet you could see a prop in almost anything you'd pick up. Love the beads you've added. Do you have a big collection, or do you go out and pick them up as you need them?


 Meow,

Thank you! Yeah most of the stuff I have stuffed in every corner of my house is from dollar stores waiting to be used in my projects. I pick up the oddest things, I have a two whole knights set (Breastplates, shields, bracers, helms, swords, and axes..) that were sold as kids toys that I plan on putting together with a glowing skull set to make full props.

As for the beads I actually live near a bead store so I'm kind of lucky, their a bit pricey but their selection is amazing, picture a store half the size of Walgreen that only sells beads, lol. So I only buy them as I need them, I think adding beads is a great way to add detail.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow, 

Anyone have any Ideas on how to maybe add a cover? With the pirate movie coming out I realized that lots of compasses had covers, But the only ways I'm come up with so far are cheap and tacky..


----------

